

Does .biz domain extension hurt your business? - zubairshams

I have some product ideas and about to register a  business domain. The .com extension of the name I have in mind is already taken. However, .biz is available. I read some speculation about how it may hurt the business. The extension .com is what every internet user is most used to. There's some blog about how Google puts .biz websites well below in their search results. Is .biz really a bad idea as part as search engines and ease of finding the business goes? Thanks.
======
rudiger
Yes. Go for a .com, even if it's a worse name.

~~~
zubairshams
Thank you Rudiger.

------
phlux
It just seems and sounds spammy/unprofessional to me. While I know that we all
need to get over this as time goes on -- I don't think that having a .biz
domain makes you look particularly savvy.

Personally, I try to think up domain names all the time and register them if
they are remotely interesting and based on them I can think of a service based
on that name that is unique.

I often look for derivatives of Latin words.

Can you give details about your idea? I'd be happy to try to come up with a
name for you.

~~~
zubairshams
Thanks for the response phlux. It's a healthcare patient management related
software. However, we do have product on a completely different area. May be
looking for a generic catchy name for the company is better than product based
domain name? I appreciate your help very much.

